# Prevent Urine Burns



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have two dogs and have lots of urine burn spots in my bermuda. Is there anything I can apply to make my turf more resistant to this?

They are both intact males and have a few normal marking spots on fence posts, perimeter areas, etc. I don't have much hope for healthy turf in those spots. But if a stick falls in the middle of the yard, they both pee on it. I can pick it up right after that, but it seems like just that one double dose of dog piss is enough to burn my grass for a few weeks leaving yellow spots randomly around the lawn.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I, too, struggle with pee spots! Only with two females, they squat in a different spot every time they go outside lol. Plus, we both work so they are kept inside for many hours at a time and that causes higher concentration of ammonium which, any guesses??,...causes worse burning. I saw someone else's post on Houzz earlier that mentioned sprinkling a tablespoon of sugar and lightly watering in. Worth a shot :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## wessneroo (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm not proud of it, but sometimes when I catch the pup in the act, I'll go outside behind her with a pitcher of water and rinse the area.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

you can use molasses diluted in water to help draw some of the nitrogen out of that spot possibly preventing the severity of the burn.. I'm not certain on the rates as i've seen @Greendoc suggest it before.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

tablespoon of molasses per gallon


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> tablespoon of molasses per gallon


I strive to learn something daily and this works nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks guys.

@Greendoc I can just keep a mixture of that on hand and spot treat when I see the boys double whammy something? Would it help the spots that are already burned bounce back quicker?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would mix up as needed. Molasses in water turns into Rum given time. It would help the spots that you see burn on.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would mix up as needed. Molasses in water turns into Rum given time. It would help the spots that you see burn on.


No wonder my wife keeps asking why the pitcher for the dogs keeps disappearing. :shock:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I would mix up as needed. Molasses in water turns into Rum given time. It would help the spots that you see burn on.


Yum, yum, maaaan. Gotta love the free floating yeast in the air to spur on the fermentation process, but I think it still needs to be distilled to be real rum, but I think we all get it.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Humic applied during the growing seasons also helps with pee spots. It breaks up the salts on the roots


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I made a mulch bed for my dog to take care of business in. Easy to clean. Once I got him trained to using it, it really helped.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool. I'm going to be putting down some humeric and weed & feed this weekend. Will see if the humeric helps with the pee burns


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Humic applied during the growing seasons also helps with pee spots. It breaks up the salts on the roots


Interesting, just read this:

DOG SPOT AID/PREVENTION - LAWN DETOX
Initially apply heavily at 1½ oz per 100 sf or 12 oz per 1000 sf. After applying give the lawn a good watering to move the Humic Acid into the root zone.
Apply again in 3 weeks at 1 oz per 100 sf or - 6 oz per 1000 sf and water in.
Then apply every 6 weeks at the 1 oz per 100 sf or 6 oz per 1000 sf.

https://www.natureslawn.com/product/humic-acid/#dogspot


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Reddog90 said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > Humic applied during the growing seasons also helps with pee spots. It breaks up the salts on the roots
> ...


It does help significantly. Our 100lb female puppy wiped out big sections of the lawn last year. I started spraying Humic last fall and into this spring. Sure there are still pee spots but not nearly as many, or as large, and they recover quicker. I buy the water soluble Humic powder and add it to what ever I am spraying that week. Good luck!


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe try to put them on a leash and take them to a certain spot you dont care about getting damaged.. After they go you can cut them loose to roam.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> > dacoyne said:
> ...


What made you want to get water soluble powder instead of a jug of liquid? 
Are either style tank compatible with T-NEX PGR?
Are you really spraying humic weekly?

Thanks


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Reddog90 said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > Reddog90 said:
> ...


I am not spraying it weekly I just meant if I am due for some humic I add it to my mix. I have had the liquid also I just happened to find a better deal this spring on powder and wanted to give it a go. Either will work just fine and if you dont want to spray it you can find granules also like The Andersons Humic DG. I do mix my humic with T-NEX, works just fine and helps you to see where you sprayed because of the dark color just dont forget to use a surfactant to aid the PGR


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks. I will give this a shot and see if it helps my pee spots.

I totally forgot a surfactant when I did my first PGR app a couple days ago.

I always use marking dye when I spray. Do I not need dye if I mix humic with whatever I am spraying?


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

I got the liquid humic - can someone post links for the powder and advise which is better (and why) vs which is more cost efficient?

Thanks!!!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Reddog90 said:


> I always use marking dye when I spray. Do I not need dye if I mix humic with whatever I am spraying?


Nah. Liquid humic is almost black. That and it's not immediately critical to the plant like a fert. You wont see stripes in the lawn or anything after a few days. You're good, just blast the grass. Edit: assuming you're using a Humic ONLY type treatment.

Related, We've had this enormous female red fox hanging around my area since January. Shes in her second or third heat of the season and when a juiced female fox pisses on your lawn, its basically liquid fire. 8-12" of insta death.

I just took this pic. This was a burn from 6 days ago. I blasted it with Humic 12 the following day and this is what it looks like now...



This is a burn from just under 2 weeks ago, treated with Humic...



I think ultimately it's going to depend on your grass and how quickly it can rebound from a urea blast. By nature the humic will just absorb the nitrogen immediately and then just disperse it over time. It might look like crap now but in 2 months, that same spot will be the most prolonged green spot on your lawn.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

huh...I'm thinking a bottle of this stuff I was considering buying, called root ruckus, that has humid, kelp, and natural bacteria and such might be good to keep on hand for this stuff.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

On a funny note, 3 or 4 years ago we had an unusually late winter storm in April that put 4ish inches of snow down. We had a mated pair of River Otters that had taken residence near the dock. During the snow storm that night, I watched both otters barking, running and sliding back and forth in the front yard. Run 3 feet, slide on their bellies 20 feet. It was both an amazing and awesome experience to watch. It went on for hours.

Well, 4 days later after the snow had melted and the previously scalped bermuda made another appearance, there were 100's and 100's of crisscrossed linear piss and pheromone burns everywhere. My yard had it, and both neighbors had it. It was an absolute s---show. Lol!

No lie, it took until late July for the bermuda to recover and the neighbors TTTF never recovered until overseeding in October.

Nature...you counter productive.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My dog Charlee drinks super juice so no stains/burns at all 
All kidding aside...1 - I would never buy super juice, 2 - Charlee rarely leaves urine burn and I mean rarely...


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I have some Simple Green Outdoor Odor eliminator that I bought to get rid of the smell from when a foster dog kept peeing on my patio (worked well!). It is designed to break down uric acid crystals with natural bacteria, wonder if a regular dose of that might help?


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

@RDZed I'm sold. Thanks.


----------

